# .22 LR Shotshell



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

I just bought some Federal #12 size .22 LR shotshells that ive never used before. (some people call it ratshot.)

How do these perform for Squirrel hunting? Birdhunting? at close range. What do you use them for?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i wouldnt use it for squirrel, maybe birds within 15 feet, the winchesters are pretty powerful compared to the cci but are very prone to jamming in semi autos. Dont plan on eating anything you shoot with it, its awful hard to pick out 50 size 12 shot. also if you've got a semi auto it will not be powerful enough to work the action.


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

I guess I'll have to get out the old pump .22 then. I just thought they would be interesting to shoot.

These are okay to use in a factory barrel right? I know they might do some damage on a target barrel.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah they are


----------

